# Bug/Mosquito control for your yard?



## DennisP (Mar 3, 2014)

We talked bug spray options for your person in this thread... http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/8991-bug-spray-necessary-prep.html

But what about treating your yard, house, etc?

I saw this Homemade Mosquito Spray - WECT TV6-WECT.com:News, weather & sports Wilmington, NC and thought it might not be a bad idea to try and not too expensive.

Dennis


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Years Ago At Our First Home I Sprayed Malathion All Around Our Property With A Pump Sprayer Riding Around On A Quad Runner. The Next Morning I Found Dead Moths Frogs Birds Laying Here And There. That Was Nearly Twenty Years Ago. I Will Not Do It Again


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

We do not use any poison with our dog in the yard at times.we put some deet on a hankie and tie it around her neck,same for us at times.we have some diy wasp traps,citronella torches,and, keep the grass short.The missus sewed up some bug screen material a few years ago for our front porch and we put it up and take it down when appropriate .with all the bugs around,our yard is really not bad.but have not been walking our dog in the woods after it rains.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Bugs arn't really a problem in town here. I'm quite suprised they are anywhere in the states. Other than marsh.

In the deep forest though I tend to use netting on my body...and tree scenting. I have two cedar trees in the front yard and they have oils that are an insecticide.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I have given up on trying to keep the mosquitos under control. We live in Minnesota. Mosquitos are just a fact of life. Having bats around does seem to help some. But then you have the problems that come with having bats around. At the end of the day, I just figure that when we are outside at dusk, we are going to get bit by mosquitos. A drop of liquid soap on the bite does make the stinging go away though.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

So I take those $40-50 electronic zappers and lights don't work as advertised?

New 1 Acre Flowtron Bug Zapper Mosquito Killer Insect Trap Electric Light | eBay

Suppose to take em all down around 200x200 sq feet.

Nice thing about desert living not enough stale water for Mosquitos, but they rule CA.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Inor said:


> I have given up on trying to keep the mosquitos under control. We live in Minnesota. Mosquitos are just a fact of life. Having bats around does seem to help some. But then you have the problems that come with having bats around. At the end of the day, I just figure that when we are outside at dusk, we are going to get bit by mosquitos. A drop of liquid soap on the bite does make the stinging go away though.


We have bats in our attic that have no intention of leaving anytime soon it seems. They frequent the basement as well. It's an unpleasant experience to go down there in the middle of the night (typically wearing little more than underwear) for food or clothes (laundry room) and get dive bombed by one. I'm pretty sure I'd prefer the mosquitos (of which we don't have anymore, thanks to the fore-mentioned flying torpedos).


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Ripon said:


> So I take those $40-50 electronic zappers and lights don't work as advertised?
> 
> New 1 Acre Flowtron Bug Zapper Mosquito Killer Insect Trap Electric Light | eBay
> 
> ...


Funny thing about traps,many years ago (1960'S)my dad used to sell the spinsect insect trap.never seen one these days, It used a round fluorescent tube to attract them,a fan/suction device to suck them into a bag that you disposed of.came with 200 bags.it was " A practical solution to rid you of insects".


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Rob Roy said:


> We have bats in our attic that have no intention of leaving anytime soon it seems. They frequent the basement as well. It's an unpleasant experience to go down there in the middle of the night (typically wearing little more than underwear) for food or clothes (laundry room) and get dive bombed by one. I'm pretty sure I'd prefer the mosquitos (of which we don't have anymore, thanks to the fore-mentioned flying torpedos).


Agreed.

Last summer, Mrs Inor and I were out on our back deck after dark. A bat came up and landed on the deck railing right next to my hand and started biting at my knuckle. It startled the hell out of me and I grabbed it and threw it down on the deck. It got up and staggered around for a few seconds then finally flew off. I ran inside and washed my hands down REALLY well with a bottle of hydrogen peroxide as I was convinced that I had contracted either rabies or was going to become a vampire. Since then, the bats and I have come to an understanding that we really do not like each other and we try to stay away from each other. :lol:


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I've used bug zappers successfully for mosquitos, but it takes something other than the light to draw them. They are more interested in carbon dioxide and heat than the light. I baited mine with limburger -- for some reason mosquitos love the stuff. The zappers also reduce other more beneficial flying insects, so take care if deciding to use one. I had a nice pile under my unit every morning. Oh, and if one desires to try the bug lights set it up far away from where you want to sit, and preferably between you and the most likely source of mosquitos (woods, marsh, etc.). I've seen stupid people put the zappers on their decks then wonder why they are covered with bugs that find them instead of the zapper.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

There are special candles you can buy that has a sent in it that scares them away i guess I dont really know. I just know that when you light one of them the mosquitos stay far away. Smoke and fans can do the trick too.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Skeeters were not bad here when we had our ducks on the pond. Had a bad winter, pond froze, ***** got the ducks. I miss our duckies...:sad:


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

pastornator said:


> I've used bug zappers successfully for mosquitos, but it takes something other than the light to draw them. They are more interested in carbon dioxide and heat than the light. I baited mine with limburger -- for some reason mosquitos love the stuff. The zappers also reduce other more beneficial flying insects, so take care if deciding to use one. I had a nice pile under my unit every morning. Oh, and if one desires to try the bug lights set it up far away from where you want to sit, and preferably between you and the most likely source of mosquitos (woods, marsh, etc.). I've seen stupid people put the zappers on their decks then wonder why they are covered with bugs that find them instead of the zapper.


Throw some yeast in a bowl of sugar water, And put it near the zapper. The yeast will throw off CO2 and attract the little monsters.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

I have a bat house. I love bats.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

SquirrelBait said:


> I have a bat house. I love bats.


I've got a bunch of 'em you can have! Crazy little flying rat bastards!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I prefer DDT sprayed by a crop duster. 

Did you guys know I was a crop duster? When I'm working the dances at school I go right into the middle of the bump and grind groups, bust ass, let it stew for a minute, then fly off...like a crop duster. Ruins the mood. I also like crop dusting in grocery stores....


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2014)

It may sound silly but there are some plants that naturally deter mosquitoes. You could add them to your flower beds to help the situation. Some examples are lemon balm, basil, citronella, marigolds, lavender. These are all common to find. Environment plays a part too. If there is standing water around try to get rid of it because it is where mosquitoes breed. Combine this with insect repellant and your heading in the right direction


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

We plant marigolds all over the back deck. We also burn citronella candles. It helps. But it does keep them away totally. But hey, we live in Minnesota. Mosquitos are a right of passage every year here. Fortunately, they are also about the size of a Volkswagen by mid-July, so you can hear them coming 100 yards away.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2014)

The big ones have a tendency to bite me in the middle of my forehead too...just don't drink too much and free your twig and berries in the open that's a whole different BALL game..


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

nightshade said:


> It may sound silly but there are some plants that naturally deter mosquitoes. You could add them to your flower beds to help the situation. Some examples are lemon balm, basil, citronella, marigolds, lavender. These are all common to find. Environment plays a part too. If there is standing water around try to get rid of it because it is where mosquitoes breed. Combine this with insect repellant and your heading in the right direction


I have tried to find Lemon Balm with no success. I read you can use it to make a skin repellant too. I didnt know about Basil and Marigolds...that I can find. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2014)

BagLady said:


> I have tried to find Lemon Balm with no success. I read you can use it to make a skin repellant too. I didnt know about Basil and Marigolds...that I can find. Thanks.


you can order seeds online if you cannot find them in stores..maybe a good place to look if you don't want to order online would be small time nurseries, the bigger chains go for the most popular seed varieties.

one little trick i use when i am camping on the river is spreading mud on my arms and neck; this masks the scent of your blood. something to note too is if you are wearing bright colors and have perfume on mosquitoes will flock to you.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> *We do not use any poison with our dog in the yard at times.we put some deet on a hankie and tie it around her neck,*same for us at times.we have some diy wasp traps,citronella torches,and, keep the grass short.The missus sewed up some bug screen material a few years ago for our front porch and we put it up and take it down when appropriate .with all the bugs around,our yard is really not bad.but have not been walking our dog in the woods after it rains.


My wife uses http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...5Kbzj5_IQkmVmuM9g&sig2=P-eGBwZJK0wqdQ6AN8usuA for our dogs, a little squirt behind their neck once a month keeps all the critters away including mosquitoes.
As far as us, I use some kind of deet sometimes but often have a smoky fire going which keeps them chased away.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

To mosquito proof your yard; get rid of any standing water, Get swallows, bats or finches to brood in your area, use electrical and electronic "pest control" devices on the edge of your property, and finally promote the growth of non-dangerous spider species throughout the area.

Or you can spray with tri-chlorinated hydrocarbon mixtures (nerve gas) once every six months or so. Hint: you have the needed supplies in your kitchen and garage.


----------



## Samuel477 (Mar 15, 2018)

When I moved to a new place and I was trying to figure out why we had so many mosquitos in the backyard. There were two main reasons. 
1) Low ground, 1/4mi from the lake.
2) Gravel driveway 
Afrer lots of research, I decided to give Evepoly mosquito killer Light Bulb a try. And miracle! It worked awesome. Having little kids I am so reluctant to use sprays around them. Found this solution on https://www.gurureviewclub.com/best-electric-mosquito-trap/ .


----------

